# Endecasillabo



## Sinenomine

Ciao ragazzi!

Un sonetto di Dante dice:

_la donna mia quand'ella altrui saluta_

Come si fa per arrivare ad undici sillabe? Faccio il conto e sempre mi da 12. Sto dividendo male in sillabe?

la/don/na/mi/a/quan/d'el/laal/trui/sa/lu/ta

Potete aiutarmi?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## laurentius87

Direi che qui _mia _è un'unica sillaba.


----------



## Sinenomine

Mia? Io l'ho cercata su un dizionario e diceva mi-a (cioè, mi-o, al maschile). Solo nei poemi si considera una sillaba, sempre, o a volte?


----------



## laurentius87

Sinenomine said:


> Mia? Io l'ho cercata su un dizionario e diceva mi-a (cioè, mi-o, al maschile). Solo *nei poemi* *nelle poesie* si considera una sillaba, sempre, o a volte?



Sì, in realtà avrebbe due sillabe, mi-a, però si parla di sillabe grammaticali, invece in poesia contano le sillabe metriche che possono essere diverse (per esempio grazie alla sinalefe).

Tieni conto che comunque l'endecasillabo non ha necessariamente undici sillabe, l'importante è che l'accento sia sulla decima. Potrebbe averne dodici (endecasillabo sdrucciolo) ma non è questo il caso, visto che _salùta_ è sicuramente una forma piana.

Per esempio, dal Barbiere di Siviglia:

_Cento smanie io sento addosso_

in sillabe grammaticali è _Cen/to/sma/nie/io/sen/to/ad/dos/so_ (10)

in sillabe metriche è _Cen/to/sma/nie io/sen/to ad/dos/so_ (8)


----------



## Sinenomine

Grazie mille Laurentius!!!! Mi hai fatto imparare molte cose in poche righe. Grazie!!


----------



## Aidone

La Commedia ha sempre l'endecasillabo con undici sillabe or ci sono qualche righe di dodici (endecasillabo sdrucciolo)? Puoi trovarmi uno per favore (specialmente, ma non necessariamente in Canto 1, 2 o 33 del Paradiso)? Per esempio, in sillabe metriche Pd. 1,1 è La/ glo/ria/ di/ co/lui/ che/ tut/to/ mo/ve, dunque undici, vero? In Pd. 33,74 è: ché/ per/ tor/na/re al/quan/to a/ la/ mia/ me/mo/ria, ancora undici vero? 
Un'altra questione, come si recita quest'ultimo verso? So che si tratta di Sinalefe o elisione metrica ma quando si pronuncia "tornare al" si prova di pronunciare "re al" come una singola sillaba o no?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, esatto. 
L'unica cosa inesatta è che che c'è un "la" in più. (alquanto a mia memoria)


----------



## Aidone

Certo: ché/ per/ tor/na/re al/quan/to a/ mia/ me/mo/ria.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Aidone,


Aidone said:


> La Commedia ha sempre l'endecasillabo con undici sillabe or ci sono qualche righe di dodici (endecasillabo sdrucciolo)?


La Divina Commedia non ha sempre endecasillabi di undici sillabe, ce ne sono alcuni, rarissimi, di dieci e altri di dodici. Come scovarli: se nella lettura ti accorgi di trovare l'accento sull'ultima sillaba del verso, noterai che questo avrà dieci sillabe, ed è chiamato endecasillabo tronco; mentre se trovi l'accento sulla terzultima sillaba del verso, noterai che questo avrà dodici sillabe, ed è chiamato endecasillabo sdrucciolo.
Ora io non ricordo quali sono i versi rari ma ricordo il "trucco" per scovarli: basta scorrere le ultime parole dei versi e se ne trovi qualcuna con l'accento finale essi saranno endecasillabi tronchi, mentre se nello scorrere le ultime parole dei versi ti soffermi su quelle che hanno almeno tre sillabe e scopri che l'accento cade sulla terzultima avrai così trovato un verso endecasillabo sdrucciolo. Ho controllato velocemente i tre canti da te richiesti e non ne ho trovato uno, né tronco né sdrucciolo. Li ho trovati in: _Paradiso, XXVIII, 127 e 129; XXX, 76 e 78._
Esempio di endecasillabo tronco (_Dante, Inf.: XXXI, 143 e 145_): "_143 Lucifero con Giuda, ci sposò;_" e "_145 e come albero in nave si levò._" in sillabe metriche "_Lu/ ci/ fe/ ro/ con/ Giu/ da/ ci/ spo/ sò_" e "_e/ co/ meal/ be/ roin/ na/ ve/ si/ le/ vò_.".
Esempio di endecasillabo sdrucciolo (Dante, Inf.: XV, 1 e 3): "_1 Ora cen porta l'un de' duri margini;_" e "_3 sì che dal foco salva l'acqua e li argini_." in sillabe metriche "_O/ ra/ cen/ por/ ta/ l'un/ de'/ du/ ri/ mar/ gi/ni;_" e "_sì/ che/ dal/ fo/ co/ sal/ va/ l'ac/ quae/ liar/ gi/ ni._". (Fonte dei versi: "La Divina Commedia" by Stefano Sanna e Roberto Fabroni copyright 2008  Category:Books Relased: Aug. 26, 2008 Version 1.0).


----------



## Aidone

Grazie mille! Che bel "trucco". Ora devo approfondire la questione ma so che cosa cercare. Dove hai imparato quest'idea?


----------



## dragonseven

Aidone said:


> Grazie mille! Che bel "trucco". Ora devo approfondire la questione ma so che cosa cercare. Dove hai imparato quest'idea?


 A scuola; ma ho fatto di danno virtù, perché non mi è stata insegnata, ma me la sono inventata (non dico di essere stato il primo ad arrivarci, sia chiaro, ma se qualcuno la sapeva a me non l'ha mai detta) dato che non mi piaceva leggere la D.C.. Poi, col tempo, ho imparato ad apprezzarla, e molto.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Aidone. Vedi "endecasillabi piani, tronchi, sdruccioli" su Wikipedia (con dimostrazione grafica di dove cade l'accento a seconda del tipo di endecasillabo): 
_È errore comune pensare che tutti gli endecasillabi debbano avere  sempre e comunque undici sillabe; ciò, se pure nella maggior parte dei  casi è vero, non costituisce una regola. L'avere undici sillabe non è  altro che *la diretta conseguenza* del fatto che la lingua italiana sia formata prevalentemente da parole piane, cioè che hanno l'accento sulla penultima sillaba. [...] Nella sua più comune uscita *piana* esso è costituito *da undici sillabe metriche*; nella sua uscita *tronca* sarà però formato *da dieci sillabe metriche*; in quella *sdrucciola* invece *da dodici sillabe metriche*. Pur mutando il numero complessivo di sillabe e la posizione degli  accenti interni al verso, l'accento sulla decima sede rimane fisso in  ogni caso._


----------



## Anja.Ann

laurentius87 said:


> Sì, in realtà avrebbe due sillabe, mi-a, però si parla di sillabe grammaticali, invece in poesia contano le sillabe metriche che possono essere diverse (per esempio grazie alla sinalefe).



Ciao a tutti 

Di fatto, Laurentius, direi che, nel nostro caso, "mia" costituisca una sola sillaba per sineresi e, considerando la sinalefe già adottata da  Sinenomine ... i conti tornano! 

la/don/na/mia/quan/d'el/laal/trui/sa/lu/ta


----------



## Aidone

Un'altra questione, come si recita quest'ultimo verso? So che si tratta di Sinalefe o elisione metrica ma quando si pronuncia "tornare al" si prova di pronunciare "re al" come una singola sillaba o no?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Certamente, Aidone  

Le metrica in poesia è esattamente questione di "ritmo" e i poeti scelgono le parole tenendo conto degli accenti per creare un suono armonioso.


----------



## Aidone

Ciao a tutti, ho una nuova questione. In Paradiso 2, 40-42, non sono sicuro come si separa le sillabe metriche.

Cosí:
ac/cen/der /ne /do/vri/a /più il /di/sio
di /ve/der /quel/la es/sen/za in /che /si /ve/de
co/me /nos/tra /nat/ura e /Di/o /s'u/nio

O, cosí:
ac/cen/der /ne /do/vria /più il /di/si/o
di /ve/der /quel/la es/sen/za in /che /si /ve/de
co/me /nos/tra /nat/ura e /Dio /s'u/ni/o

Grazie


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Aidone!
Per prima cosa la terzina è formata da tre endecasillabi piani. 
Provo, per quel che ricordo, con una mia suddivisione, ma non sono sicuro al 100% (solo al 99%) della correttezza. Spero che qualcun altro possa darti maggior certezza.

_ac/ cen/ der /ne /do/ vrìa/ più/ il/ di/ sì/ o
 di/ ve/ der/ quel/ laes/ sen/ zain/ che/ si/ ve/ de
 co/ me/ nos/ tra/ na/ tu/ rae/ Dìo/ s'u/ nì/ o
_
Sono comunque a tua disposizione per qualsiasi ulteriore chiarimento specifico.


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione*


Amici,
esistono numerosissime risorse sui versi di Dante, sia online che offline, che ciascuno è libero di ricercare e consultare.

Il forum Solo Italiano ha altri scopi - quelli propri di un dizionario, e l'analisi metrica non vi rientra.
Questo thread, pertanto, resterà chiuso.

Grazie per la vostra comprensione.


----------

